# Commercial Service Upgrade



## NevadaBoy (May 4, 2009)

Here's a recent upgrade I was lucky enough to oversee...
It started as a 600A 120/240 Delta Three Phase. It finished as a 600A 120/240 Delta Three Phase. They were blowing fuses and burning up terminations from years of adding/hacking without the propper calcs performed at each "upgrade." Several taps that were done incorrectly in the trough messed with the ballance of the parallel feeders. 

Here's a photo of the wall where the Service Entrance, Main CB and CT enclosure were. I lost the "before" photos of the wall. This is in a double door closet. You can see where the feeders went through a 5" RMC into a trough on the other side of the wall. And the new 4" holes down low under the parallel feeds will tie into the new pull section.


----------



## NevadaBoy (May 4, 2009)

Here's the distribution section on the other side of the CT enclosure. Sorry for the crappy pics.


----------



## NevadaBoy (May 4, 2009)

Both sides of the wall ready for the new goodies.


----------



## NevadaBoy (May 4, 2009)

Back up and running...


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Really nice job.. thanks for posting.. now go out and buy a real camera for the next one.. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice work!!


----------



## NevadaBoy (May 4, 2009)

Thanks guys. It was a nice job. 
The camera thing is still bugging me. That thing is a POS. And it was $400! I've replaced it since these photos.


----------



## crosport (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice neat job! You guys down there in the good ole U.S.of A. sure work a lot with the delta supply.It's not too common here in Canada. We use mostly 120/208 Wye or 347/600 Wye.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

crosport said:


> Nice neat job! You guys down there in the good ole U.S.of A. sure work a lot with the delta supply.It's not too common here in Canada. We use mostly 120/208 Wye or 347/600 Wye.


It all depends on where you live. Delta service has almost completely disappeared where I live, and some poco's will not supply new delta service.


----------



## kwired (Dec 20, 2009)

Peter D said:


> It all depends on where you live. Delta service has almost completely disappeared where I live, and some poco's will not supply new delta service.


Around here there is a lot of 120/240 volt delta, both existing and new. If the majority of load is 3 phase motors and they are all 20 hp or less, makes no sense to use 208 volts wye, you get a little more power with same size conductors, motors draw a little less amperage, you have 240 volts for resistive loads that otherwise put out less heat at 208. 

Grain storage facilities are common to have a lot of motors and not much other load. Many times most motors are only 5 - 15 hp. Perfect for 120/240 volt delta, no need for transformers for the little bit of 120 volt needed if you were to go with corner grounded delta or 480 volt systems.


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

Thats pretty cool.

But it looks like your camera was just having trouble with the amount of light, changing the ISO setting or using the flash might do the trick. Or if your lazy you can just switch the dial to the setting that looks like a candle, that usually will help.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

that looks awesome thank you for posting pictures of it


----------



## mark35 (Mar 24, 2009)

Please excuse my inexperience but what exactly is taking place in that enormous enclosure? I'm assuming there is the 600a main and around 6 other mains in there. Material wise I'm guessing it would have been cheaper to redo the trough and disconnects but labor wise it was easier to squeeze that mcc looking enclosure into place? Also, what's on the other side, just the feeder raceways LB'd through the wall? What type of loads/equipment are in this building? It looks great by the way.


----------

